# Vampire Crabs



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi! I can't help you, but if there's no one here that can either I would suggest also posting these questions to forums like Dendroboard. Also check the Viv subforum here. I'm very jealous though, Vampire Crabs are so pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,
I haven't kept those crabs yet, but I have researched them a bit. It seems that they can be shy animals, so you may not see them too often. They should be able to get used to you in time, but still, they may not ever be super active. Also, giving them the chance to hunt may help get them a bit more active. Look into getting them some feeder insects.
Last of all, I would also suggest checking Dendroboards for people with more Vampire Crab experience.
Good Luck! 



.


----------



## ForestBane (May 12, 2016)

Ah well. Thanks for the replies. My 4 juvenile crabs are still alive, thankfully. I hardly see them unless I search all corners of my tank. Haha. I have been feeding them hikari crab cuisine, and it seems that only eat at night. 

Im gonna get 2 adult crabs this time. Heard its wild caught though. Hopefully I will get lucky and they wont suffer the sudden death syndrome. *cross fingers*

A little update. All crabs are doing well I assume. I have been feeding them "Hikari Crab Cruisine" on a daily basis. I haven't been able to spot any dead crabs as of now as most are hiding in the fauna or driftwood. I will upload photos shortly. Please stay tuned 

Here are some pics of my current setup. Only managed to a few pics of my vampire crabs.. They live true to their names, being shy and elusive at the same time.. I'm intending to add a few more plants to the tank to provide more hiding spots.. Feel free to comment on my setup..for any advice or improvements to be made. Thanks!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

More plants so they could hide would be good, and I also agree with Acro, having some live insects for them to hunt would be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestBane (May 12, 2016)

What type of plants do u suggest? I seldom use lights these days because im hardly home to switch it off. I tried emersed HC but they died shortly after. Most of the plants u see in the pic have rotting leaves too :c


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Black Jungle Terrarium Supply's website has many plants that will work for you.

You should invest in a timer for the animal's and plant's sake, it'll turn the lights on and off for you.

Good Luck!



,


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Look at micro orchids and bromeliads and stuff if you've got the $$$. You can use Java Moss as well. If you buy tissue cultured stuff you'll find it much easier to grow the plants we normally use for aquariums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestBane (May 12, 2016)

Hello guys. Thanks for the suggestions. However, Im based in Singapore so importing of plants is expensive.. im intending to build my new breeding community near the window..ample of natural sunlight.. 

Im a little light on budget right now, thus pricy plants are out of the question. I did a bit of research and found that "Dwarf Carpet Grass" is suitable for covering the landscape? Crypts was also suggested to me by other hobbyists due to its requirements. 

Can anyone shed some light on this? Also, Im intending to use lapis sand as a substrate, so how do i ensure the carpet grass will thrive on it?

Sorry for all the questions. Thanks all for the assistance


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Using a foliar fertiliser will help the plants grow, but I don't know how that will affect the crabs. Crypts and Dwarf hairgrass should do fine in the tank. Like I suggested earlier you may be able to cover most things with Java Moss which is über cheap, and probably won't be that needy in terms of fertilisation. Take a look at Justin Grimm's vivarium 'Peninsula' and you can sort of get what I mean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestBane (May 12, 2016)

Just looked up his videos earlier. Damn, that guy sure has skill to build a tank like that. Looks like I have a lot to learn.. Im trying to avoid the use of fertilisers due to bad experiences with it. 

I have to try finding a bunch of cheap driftwoods but chances are slim. Rocks seem to be another alternative for me too. I might get several huge leaf-ed plants as an alternative. More cover but less plants. 

About java moss..maybe i can find alternatives to it.. other variants perhaps. I guess thats how my 2nd tank will turn out to be. Rocks with mosses to create a pool and create some cover for the crabs. 

The LFS has stocked up other unknown variants of crab species but arent labelled. Similar to the size of vamps but brownish mud color. Crabs there arent faring well either. Spotted dead or dying crabs. Its gonna be a challenge to spot the healthy ones :c

Ah well. Thanks again for ur advice. I pretty much have an idea of what to do now.


----------



## ForestBane (May 12, 2016)

A little update on my tank... I bought a mating pair of Red Devils. However, the male fell victim to sudden syndrome 2 days after I bought him.

Does anyone have any knowledge if geosesarma are able to interbreed? Eg. Red breed with purple crab


----------

